# Complete snow and ice rig



## james.m.fuls

I am selling my daily driver which has doubled as a great winter weather rig. It is a 2006 Ford F-250 Lariat, 6.0 diesel (engine professionally bulletproofed in 2019), receipt available), automatic transmission (professionally rebuilt in 2020), loaded w/ power seats, power windows including power rear window, backup camera, comes up with 8’ Western V-plow (professionally serviced last month by Arrowhead Equipment, 1.5 cubic yard electric Salt Dogg spreader, spray in bedliner, B & W Stow & Go trailer hitch and much more.
I am located in Tulsa, OK. Email me at [email protected]. if you have an interest.
Asking $19,750 for everything.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Welcome to the Plowsite, this was in the introduction section, and we’d prefer to keep it to introductions.
If you could gain some posts interacting and post in marketplace.
you’ll need ten posts.
I did however move this post to the used equipment section.
I would also suggest adding some pictures


----------



## Philbilly2

@Mark Oomkes might be interested. He is always looking for a bulletproofed 6.0


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> @Mark Oomkes might be interested. He is always looking for a bulletproofed 6.0


I have a bunch of bullets that will disprove its bulletproofness.


----------

